# The Thread of Rattie Adventures!!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm going to use this thread to keep everyone updated on my 2 little rattie boys, Casper and Ezra. 

Today they had their first out of cage play time!! Casper was happily running around and crawling all over me, Ezra on the other hand tried to stay as far away from me as possible, silly boy, I'm sure he'll come out of his shell eventually. 

Some pictures and a video from their adventure today!


































































































































http://youtu.be/rR3WnDk31xA


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Are those rats or mice either way some day I want some P.S. they are adorable.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

They're young rats, they'll get a lot bigger!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh love Rats tho but would not want wild type someone might think I catch them and keep them as pets.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Those are domestic hooded rats, not wild at all.

It looks like your boys are coming along in the social arena, I bet they're loving having so much room to play! Have you given them anything to nest in? Burlap sack or an old purse works fine. After a while they'll start going to it when they get tired, and you know it's time to go back int he cage.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

MollyJean said:


> Those are domestic hooded rats, not wild at all.
> 
> It looks like your boys are coming along in the social arena, I bet they're loving having so much room to play! Have you given them anything to nest in? Burlap sack or an old purse works fine. After a while they'll start going to it when they get tired, and you know it's time to go back int he cage.


I never said they were wild I know they are domestic I out of opinion would never keep pet wild type which those are not.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

They are looking nice, I'm still so happy you saved them. They are beautiful and have a healthy curiosity. Can't wait to see these little guys grow up. I'm considering getting one or two more females someday soon. My current girls aren't a year old yet like I promised myself I would wait for but I figure when I get around to locating a good breeder they will be. Either that or I may rescue some rats. Only problem with that is I can't get the guaranteed good health with a rescue.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

yeah they can grow pretty big they start off as petty little guys,but soon they will rival the size of small guinea pigs. It's understandable that some people confuse young rats for mice.


----------

